# Got it at last with pics (Extended leather Magma, mmm)



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

After 5 1/2 months of waiting it has arrived and boy is it gorgeous.

I wasn't too bothered about the wait as I was in the States all last month and I was intending on getting a new car at the end of this year so in some ways I have it early 

Got the extended magma, I was worried as I have seen piccies of the door armrests being red too which I thought may be too much red, but it's just the centre console in red which I think is just right for me.

My wife loves it, I have to keep telling her to slow down. Shes a speedy chik!

Hope u like them :wink:










*Bi colors, better IRL but heres an idea how they look.*










*So this is what makes that scary growling noise.*










*Red but not too much red. Looks a lot darker IRL*


















*Gorgeous...Cars good too :lol: *










*Mean and shiny*


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

v nice - did you pick that reg from a list that the dealer supplied? (BLK/Black).


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, it was the only one that seemed to mean anything. Not keen on paying 500 quid for FA57 TTT 

Good spot!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice, love the bi-colours 

What's that thing with the screen on your keys?


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks good, did you request to not have the door arm rests in extended magma red leather? Mine has them in red and others I have seen with the extended leather pack do as well??


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks greaTT mate 

As you say, strange how the Red looks really diff in real life - So for anyone who hasn't seen one for real, it's way less bright.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Wondermike

It's a Citrix key fob. It generates a random code every 60 seconds which you use in conjunction with a password to remotely log into an IT server (typically one at your place of work).

If you ever get offered one, decline. The bastards will have you working all hours ;-)


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

woppy, very nice indeed matey! 8)

FinFerNan's right of course, I saw some magma seats for real on Friday - not as bright as in the photos.

Here's a dumb question, what's the difference between 'bi colours' and the other 10 spokes? Maybe it's just me.

:?

Enjoy it, I still can't believe I'm going to be driving one of these babies shortly (Saturday, I'm told).

Spent so much money though lately, can't really afford a digi camera for some photos, GF has bought a Boots disposable one - could use that I suppose for some pics of the car aswell as drunken nights out!

Great car and photos


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what does 57 number mean?


----------



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

sheila said:


> Looks good, did you request to not have the door arm rests in extended magma red leather? Mine has them in red and others I have seen with the extended leather pack do as well??


2008 model year change,less red leather with the extended leather pack.


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Gorgeous stuff ****...I must take a pic inside of mine so at least i have a before and after 

Still cant beleive you let her indoors drive it


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

very nice. am loving those wheels 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> What's that thing with the screen on your keys?





hitchbloke said:


> It's a Citrix key fob. It generates a random code every 60 seconds which you use in conjunction with a password to remotely log into an IT server (typically one at your place of work).
> 
> If you ever get offered one, decline. The bastards will have you working all hours ;-)


Aye we use those to. Twin factor authentication or RAS token. More and more of us will have them soon as many of the banks are thinking of using for Internet Banking. My work have already issues them to Corporate Customers for their Internet Banking.


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

My buttons almost worn away on my fob!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

John C said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > What's that thing with the screen on your keys?
> ...


I see, cheers. No need for me to worry, I don't work in IT so the closest I get to a "server" is the kind soul who brings me my lunch.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Nice, but I liked the extended leather better when the armrests were red too!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Wopps,

Great looking TT. 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's hardly extended red - red at the center console and that's it - it's not as garish and ott as the last extended pack.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW - sort of off topic but sort of not since there was a pic of the 3.2 engine.

I heard my first 2.0 T today - friends of mine picked one up yesterday - and omg!!!! Sorry for those with - but - limper than a limp lettuce that's been hit with a limping ray and then pimp-limped. Is there an engine in that thing!!!!!  Sounds nothing like the old 1.8t.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

roprun said:


> Can anyone tell me what does 57 number mean?


registered from september 2007 to march 2008 when new registrations become 08, hope that makes sense


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

sweeTT

Thanks for the pics (and good ones too) - it makes the wait so much more bearable.


----------



## stephan (Jul 25, 2007)

very nice, like the combo black on red, has that sports car image [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Wow, you guys have sharp eyes. As several people have noticed, it's a RSA SecureID tag. Means I can VPN into clients networks relatively securely.

Out of interest many banks are rethinking rolling them out as they are susceptable to man in the middle attacks. Citigroup rolled them out to High Value Customers and a hacker wiped out shedloads of accounts. I think I have a blog somewhere about it www.psvincent.co.uk

I know what you were thinking, 2FA to start a TT. Now theres a thought, like a Biometric device to start car (didn't Mercedes do a fingerprint reader until people started chopping peoples fingers off to start them?)


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> very nice. am loving those wheels 8)


I hadn't seen them in the flesh till I picked it up, you're right they are very nice. I'm really pleased I picked them as not many people have them.

Incidentally there are only a few good piccies of them around so wanted to get a good one to help anyone thats undecided.

Glad you like them!


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

ricka said:


> woppy, very nice indeed matey! 8)
> 
> FinFerNan's right of course, I saw some magma seats for real on Friday - not as bright as in the photos.
> 
> ...


Used my wifes digi cam 

The bi colours are darker in the triangular recess. Not by a lot, but very noticeble. They make the spokes look skinnier but some people think they look dirty.

I guess keeping them clean is the answer.. easier said than done!


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

walpole68 said:


> sheila said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, did you request to not have the door arm rests in extended magma red leather? Mine has them in red and others I have seen with the extended leather pack do as well??
> ...


Thats what I guessed too. Im actually really pleased as I thought the extended color on the arm rests would have been too much, but all in black seemed too little.

IMHO it's just right...at least for me. Whether it's worth the extra $$$ for extended color only on the console is a different argument!


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

saint said:


> BTW - sort of off topic but sort of not since there was a pic of the 3.2 engine.
> 
> I heard my first 2.0 T today - friends of mine picked one up yesterday - and omg!!!! Sorry for those with - but - limper than a limp lettuce that's been hit with a limping ray and then pimp-limped. Is there an engine in that thing!!!!!  Sounds nothing like the old 1.8t.


Oh dear, I don't want to start a war again, but wow. That 3.2 sounds awesome. When the dealer started it up he said 'Thats why people buy the 3.2'.

The 2.0 litre is an exceptionally good car, the 2.0L engine is very capable and the handling so I'm told is very lively.

However as my first and probably last new car, I wanted to get the one I knew I would be happiest with and I'm really glad I changed my order to the 3.2.
It is a lovely beast and I smile every time I blip the throttle :twisted:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like your rad bottle is over filled, like mine was! I got a hose leak as well, not sure if that was what caused it.

I rang Audi assist they said it wasnt a problem but i still took some out myself.

Might be worth thinking about!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the photos, same combo as I am getting sometime in the future :-( You are right, they look brighter in the photos.

Enjoy.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow Woppy, LOVE it!! wicked colours, loooove the wheels. 8)


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, Im happy as a dog with 2 tails 

I got some Best Of Show wax from Swissvax, it's not cheap, but it's sooo easy to wax on wax off. Feels a bit weird rubbing it on with the palms of my hands though!


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the Zymol wax, it good stuff too.


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

One last question, do you have to press the clutch to start the 07 model? (stick shifts only need reply 8) )


----------



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

woppy said:


> One last question, do you have to press the clutch to start the 07 model? (stick shifts only need reply 8) )


No only the recent cars,think from model year change,the whole Audi range is changing to be the same.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Necroscope said:



> Looks like your rad bottle is over filled, like mine was! I got a hose leak as well, not sure if that was what caused it.
> I rang Audi assist they said it wasnt a problem but i still took some out myself.
> Might be worth thinking about!


Coolant overfilled?? Just pray it stays that way (see my thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=96445 )

Nice car Woppy - have fun.  
.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Lovely Wopps 8)


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

GarethW said:


> Lovely Wopps 8)


Thanks for all your help getting the finance sorted out. I will recommend you highly to everyone that has requirements in this field.

In particular seeing things through end to end and managing my expectations were handled in a very professional manner, Thanks again!


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Everytime I see photo's of Phantom Black, they just get better!!

I love the way the silver petrol cap contrasts against the black paintwork...silly I know, but I'm a sucker for well thoughtout design features!

Nice wax sheen Woppy, probably the nicest Phantom photos I've see yet on the forum.

Bring on March...Boo Hoo!!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nearly there Sirus, nearly there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just to make you feel better - I've not seen mine in a week now. Been to busy with this, that and everything to even get close to the garage door 

(â€¦actually, I dunno if teasing you with that helps or not!)


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Cheers Janitor...I hate wishing my life away, but this is the first time after owing lots of cars over the years, that I'm REALLY excited about pick up day!

Yes.....I WOULD call that teasing.. :lol:


----------

